
Supporting Israel’s “start-up nation” - cleverjake
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/supporting-israels-start-up-nation.html
======
mikle
This is pretty exciting for the Israeli scene. That space was long awaited and
the (pre-)accelerator too. I'm looking forward to hosting events there (I'm
one of the organizers of GDG Tel-Aviv).

Spaces and accelerators like this, or Microsoft's in Herzelia (Starting it's
second group soon) make it one of the best times to be an entrepreneur in
Israel.

------
josteink
Why would anyone here support a fundamentally racist, oppressive de-facto
apartheid occupying state which is about to commit genocide?

Especially considering the above average intelligence i presume people here to
have.

Israel needs to be boycotted, globally. Not supported. Not in any way. Not in
the slightest.

~~~
Petrushka
From the guidelines:

Please avoid introducing classic flamewar topics unless you have something
genuinely new to say about them.

~~~
josteink
I'm questioning the ethics of having this on HN at all. I think that is
absolutely within reason.

~~~
alwaysright
Same question I have, but on your comment, not on the topic.

------
flyinRyan
Someone may as well close this thread. People can't resist bringing politics
into this startup discussion because it happens to involve Isreal.

~~~
mikle
I am very worried that a community I like has this reaction to my country. All
of the top level comments except yours and mine are negative towards Israel
and totally off topic from the article. I definitely support closing this
thread.

------
ucee054
I don't know what Google intends by _support_ , but if it were me I certainly
wouldn't _invest_ in Israel.

The amorality of it aside, Israel is also a huge intellectual property and
espionage risk.

Check out "Spy Trade" by Grant F Smith as an example reference (links below).

<http://vimeo.com/31298789>

[http://www.amazon.com/Spy-Trade-Israels-Undermines-
Americas/...](http://www.amazon.com/Spy-Trade-Israels-Undermines-
Americas/dp/0976443716)

~~~
mikle
I still haven't seen your links but I think you are somewhat misinformed by
seeing only one side of the issue. Israel (specifically Tel Aviv) is the
biggest startup ecosystem outside of Silicon Valley. Do you really think that
it got there by being un-investable or espionage risk? And on the flip side,
do you not think that the US is even a bigger espionage risk as it has
probably the largest Sigint operation (the NSA) in the world?

Edit: After seeing it is a one hour lecture I instead spent 5 minutes
googleing the uploader - IRmep. IRmep is not a fair and balanced organization.
It is obviously anti-Israel with its statements on twitter
(<https://twitter.com/IRmep>).

~~~
ucee054
So instead of looking at the evidence you smear the author instead.

Congratulations! You've just discovered the _ad-hominem_ fallacy.

Details available from: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies>

------
accountswu
This is ridiculous pink washing of war crimes, apartheid, murder and terror
perpetrated by a colonial settler state which is the last such project in
which the natives are still not allowed to return to their homes from which
European settlers kicked them out in 1948. The population of Palestine was
only 3% Jewish in 1905, and the UN plan gave them 55% of land in 1947 (Jewish
population still 33% of total population) but the Zionist murderers wanted
more. The terrorists massacred hundreds of natives in massacres like Deir
Yaseen and drove out 80% of the native population and occupied 78% of the land
which is called "Israel" since 1948. The natives have the right to return but
he murderers won't let them return even though Australian, Russian, American
Jews have the right to "return" even without any link to this land, its
culture, or its language in the past 1000+ years.

Let's promote the start up culture of these settlers who continue to occupy
the remaining 22% land since 1967 and built Jewish-only settlements on the
land stolen every day. Let's kick out the natives, kill them in the
concentration camp (Gaza) and build a new startup on their land!

~~~
new_test
How is this the top comment?

~~~
mikle
Because accountswu is spamming this thread and most of the top level comments
are his. I wish there was a way to report him. Looking at his history he isn't
exactly what I'd want a fellow HN contributor to be. Anyways it isn't the
first comment for me, so hopefully it will sink even further soon.

~~~
accountswu
If you are allergic to facts then I apologise for offering you something other
than koolaid.

If you are more enlightened and you feel that I am the one who is ignorant I
will appreciate it when you correct me.

However, if you only attack my personality rather than countering what I said
then I would assume that I didn't say anything wrong.

------
accountswu
I see the Hasbara police is here too (US-taxpayer funded Israeli government-
paid propagandists who troll the internet to explain why they kill women and
children and why they don't give equal rights to Palestinians and why they
continue to occupy the 22% of the remaining land of original Palestine).

What is a good place for this new startup? Maybe Al-Arakib which is a
Palestinian Bedouin village where peopel have been living for hundreds of
years and have deeds from Ottoman era but the settler startup nation keeps
demolishing their homes? [http://mondoweiss.net/2012/06/al-araqib-demolished-
for-the-3...](http://mondoweiss.net/2012/06/al-araqib-demolished-for-the-39th-
time.html)

[http://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israeli-
stu...](http://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israeli-students-
get-2000-spread-state-propaganda-facebook)

~~~
mulya
I would try to take you seriously and prove all you said above is factually
wrong if you wouldn't have made this comment on another topic:

> "many of the stories trumpeted by Western and Saudi-backed media
> highlighting Syrian regime's brutality have turned out to be fake (or worse,
> some massacres blamed on regime were actually carried out by CIA-sponsored
> armed Syrian "rebels"). "

So you are supporting the Syrian regime, and think it's all done by the CIA
and not Asad's people, or did I read it wrong?

see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4318514>

I admire the effort you put in trying to convince others with your point, but
calling Israel a murderous regime and in the same time protecting Syria and
saying it's all done by the CIA is not helping you make people agree with you.

If you are not being paid by someone to write this, than I don't really think
you are going to make any difference in the world, the best you are doing is
making sure any US company, Israeli company, or company with Jewish people in
the world will not hire you as a programmer / whatever it is that you do, and
if you are not a programmer or anything hacker related, than what are you
doing in Hacker news besides starting flame wars?

You are no better than the "Hasbara" you call, count the number of comments
you have made in a thread that was long ago removed from HN (just because of
users like you who started a flame war in it).

Please go and do something productive, build something, share your code, what
have you done lately that helped humanity?

------
k0nsl
HN should have a "down vote" available. Perhaps it does, but I couldn't find
it.

~~~
Petrushka
Is that a comment on the article or on Israel?

Because this is a site fundamentally about start-ups, especially incubators,
and so news about them is relevant. If you think the post shouldn't have been
put-up because its not all that interesting or news-worthy, that's fine,
although I do happen to disagree with you. If that vague post is regarding
Israel (which again, this being a site about start-up culture makes me think
it likely was) then you are contributing absolutely nothing by posting that,
regardless of your feelings towards that situation.

